# Bettas EATING plastic plants?!



## FishFaceMartin (Mar 24, 2009)

I just introduced two new female bettas to my three females that I got a while back. They're all now coexisting in a 20H. The already established leader, Blue, faught it out with the bigger new girl who I named Ophelia, but now they're all fine and seem happy. 

BUT I was watching them today and I saw the new ones nipping at a cheap plastic plant in the corner of my tank. It's a big rock with bamboo sticking out of it with plastic leaves. I looked closer at the leaves and noticed that they were almost all halfway gone from being nibbled! I never even thought that a betta would EAT a plastic plant. 

I took the plant immediately out of the tank. Will they be okay? I don't know if they were swallowing it or merely ripping pieces off. Why would they eat a plastic plant? It wasnt like they were hunrgy. They did not eat the first night but they did the second one. They ate all of that plant in 2 days! 

What's going on here, and will my bettas be okay?


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Are you sure they weren't nipping on algae that is on the fake plant? My fake plants get algae on them, and my bettas totally go for it from time to time.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmmm I've never had one of mine do that. Sometimes my females will pick things from the bottom of the tank. As far as I know, bettas aren't algae eaters.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thats bizarre...........u sure they actually ate the plastic?


----------

